# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

recently i format my vaio with ultimate , i just forget to make driver backup of existing setup. anyway i dont have oem disc with me, what i know that i will find my all drivers from here
SVE15115EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

PROBLEM IS i have download all mentioned drivers from there and lappy is almost working but still Bluetooth and wifidirect didnt working.

i didnt not download and install intel wireless and bluetooth drivers coz i know my lappy is having qualcomm chip of this.

and i am able to use wifi without issue.

Please help me out. Is there anyone having same series laptop, may you make iso of OEM disc and upload somewhere?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*

Hi if your machines is not intel then it will be Atheros Support for SVE15115EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India those are the only 2 options there are


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*

Sony (Vaio) tend to require the installation of the update tool to retrieve the drivers. They generally list hardly any actual driver files on their download page.


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*

thanks for support guys, after playing alot with 2 different company drivers for same chips

i have noticed, WLAN and Bluetooth devices dont even install or if installed not enabled if i didnt install athroes drivers. After install arthoes drivwer wlan works but not wifi direct.

but wifi direct option only come visible if i install wlan drivers from intel.

with bluetooth i have 2 problem, first i am not able to uninstall intel bluetooth drivers, installation direct refuse to remove driver with wierd mgs like first to need to connect with intel device? and second i think as bluetooth device detected windows pick microsoft emurator driver but not from arthoes one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*

This might help you remove drivers Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution you can find the manual in the Windows start menu or in the installation folder itself. The manual is a PDF file and is called 'Manual


----------



## manrock111 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*



joeten said:


> This might help you remove drivers Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution you can find the manual in the Windows start menu or in the installation folder itself. The manual is a PDF file and is called 'Manual


thanks but i somehow solve my problem, Things i do is remove intel wireless drivers completely,

So to understand my problem i uninstall all wireless drivers including all bluetooth driver by athroes and intel(i use ccleaner for removing this bas driver) + sony network utiliy

then i install thing as follow:
1. wlan athroes drivers
2. athroes bluetooth drivers
3. wifidirect patch by sony
4. sony network utility

i did shut down my intenet during process so windows dont start looking up internert for drivers.


thats it i have no problem with anything except i still not able to find to 2 bluetoth device which are not recognizable by windows but anyway everything working fine


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio E series sve15115en drivers*

Glad you at least have the most of it sorted out, maybe your other device have new drivers for them you might check the makers support pages for those devices and see if they have updates or check their compatibility with windows


----------



## dinesh1393 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, i have Sony laptop which is sve15115en model. previously i had windows 7 home basic OS now i changed to Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. The problem is i did not back up the drivers in the previous OS.Now I am confusion that which are all the devices i need to install from manufacturer website. can any one tell list of the drivers and shall i install the AMD graphics driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All the drivers are here Support for SVE15115EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India check the laptop and see if it is Intel or Amd there should be a sticker on it to tell you.
Install the chipset, then video, audio network/lan and wifi then any others.
Next time you wish help please make a thread of your own, do not post in someone elses or revive an old thread.


----------



## dinesh1393 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you and i will make a thread correctly next time..


----------

